# HEADLAMPS ! Combat Lighting



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

HEADLAMPS ! :idea:
I think a quality headlamp is important SHTF item since the world is DARK for 12 hours each day.
Here is a Princeton Tec MPLS review I did a couple months back.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I think head lamps are one of the most under rated items when it comes to preppering. With a good head lamp you don't need any other lighting. What good does it do to light up areas where you are not looking. I always us a headlamp when working on a vehicle. Try turning all the lights off in the house and get used to wearing a head lamp and before you know it you will find yourself trying to turn the light switch off in the room as you walk out not even thinking about you are wearing a head lamp. I must have several hundred dollars in different types of lanterns from propane to multifueled but a head lamp makes them obsolete. And a head lamp with modern LED's can run a long time on just 3 rechargeable batteries.


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

I love headlamps, I use them for everything I'm working on. Costco had 3 packs of LED headlamps and I got 4 packs. Put one in each toolbox, each car and on each floor of the house.

My wife makes fun of me when I wear them, but when she was 8 months pregnant and Hurricane Sandy knocked out power for 4 days she didn't think they were as silly.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

I love Headlamps too. Makes a good aim point. Your head explodes into a red mist. Keep using it. The red light is useful only for reading a map, then off.


MOLON LABE


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

ordnance21xx said:


> I love Headlamps too. Makes a good aim point. Your head explodes into a red mist. Keep using it. The red light is useful only for reading a map, then off.
> 
> MOLON LABE


I don't understand are you saying that a headlamp makes you a target for some reason. If that is the case why would you even walk outside in the day time. I can't think of hearing anyone ever getting shot because they were wearing a headlamp. It may be different if you are in a war zone.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> I don't understand are you saying that a headlamp makes you a target for some reason. If that is the case why would you even walk outside in the day time. I can't think of hearing anyone ever getting shot because they were wearing a headlamp. It may be different if you are in a war zone.


He said what I was thinking. Headlamps would be great for general purpose lighting but the thread title is HEADLAMPS! Combat Lighting. As combat lighting I think a headlamp is a terrible idea since most bad guys are going to aim for the light in a nighttime combat scenario. Pretty sure that is the point being made by ordnance21xx. I personally would prefer a hand held flashlight for that purpose or maybe a weapon mounted light as a second choice.

-Infidel


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Yep, that headlamp ought to work great for the sniper looking for a target! Kind of along the lines of never lighting 3 smokes off the same match. Some of the older vets know what I am referring to.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Headlamps have no place in a combat zone. That said, they are wonderful for seeing in the dark. I have several of them and my favorite which I use daily (nightly) for feeding the animals and during hunting trips is the Princeton Tec Eos model. I've tried some other models and the Black Diamond brand but always come back to the EOS.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Go2ndAmend said:


> Headlamps have no place in a combat zone.


This model has Infrared as well [demonstrated in video] so if you have night vision devices and your opponent does not, you can illuminate the enemy with infrared on your night vision devices, scopes, etc.
End Result: You see the enemy before he sees you. Of course this also requires sound discipline, stealth, etc...

However if you prefer to bump into things in the dark and walk over cliffs because you can't see anything, much less read a map at night:
Knock yourself out...


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Hmmm... my night vision device already has built in infrared illuminator so why would I want something else to hang on my head? I think I prefer not to be a tacticool corpse!


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

I have about 6 different headlights, wear my main one (the dewalt model). i usually keep it slung around my neck right after dinner till i go to bed, use it to go check the animals etc. I was a generator mechanic over in Iraq got my first modern headlamp (i say modern because as a kid we would **** hunt with the old headlamps with the huge 9 volt battery) from a haji store on one of the fobs.while i was in Iraq the army only flew at night, so when i went out to repair the generators i always got there after dark,and honestly it was hard getting anyone to help you out there. so i'm out there trying to hold a flash light and turn to wrenchs at the same time. then i found the little cheap china headlamp at the haji store on the fob. think it was like 5$. man that thing was great. when i got back to speicher i got a decent on from the px and always had one after that. they are invaluable in my opinion. keep in mind i was always on a fob behind a wall usually under a camo net too. i wouldnt wear one on a patrol into a city or anything but they do have their place in a military operation


----------

